# Audi pre sense warning light indicator



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

Just picked up a 17 S3 over the weekend and about a day later the indicator light came on. I noticed a leaf on and covering parts othe sensor/camera(?). Removed it assuming that was the cause, but to no avail, I still have the warning light indicator on my dash (Audi pre sense restricted, see owners manual). In the hopes of avoiding a trip to the dealership within the first week of ownership, or it might be something that may be a quick and easy fix, does anyone have any idea what may be causing this?


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just a quick idea, off the top of my head: have you pressed the cruise control stalk fully forward to turn the system off, then pull to turn it back on?

PS - Congrats! Mind if I ask what % you got under MSRP?


----------



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

No, will give that a try, thanks!
Check your inbox.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

green tea said:


> No, will give that a try, thanks!
> Check your inbox.


Did you find resolution to your problem?


----------



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

No and I will be going to the dealership to get it sorted out. Hopefully it is something minor like the calibration being off from the factory and not something more serious as a defective sensor.


----------



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

Oddly enough, the pre sense indicator icon is no longer lit up on my virtual cockpit  :thumbup:


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

Typical! Hopefully it stays that way. I have had no trouble with mine. The only time I received an error message was when I had cruise engaged and the traction control system intervened; it disables cruise temporarily.


----------



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

Yeah, things that tend to resolve itself generally are still broken/faulty IMO. No big deal, I have an appointment on the 28th that I had set up for the pre sense issue that I can still get checked out or cancel.


----------

